# The Welder, MIG That Is.



## DMS (Nov 20, 2011)

You will need a gas tank (CO2 or CO2/argon mix) if you want to do MIG (uses the solid wire). Alternatively you can get some flux core wire (make sure it says "self shielding"), which doesn't need shielding gas. If you use the flux core just make sure you do it outside, it makes a ton of smoke. 

As far as learning goes, I would recommend. weldingtipsandtricks.com. He has a bunch of great videos on youtube. Miller also has a bunch of tutorials that are really helpfull.

DMS


----------



## geotek (Nov 20, 2011)

Any particular reason for wanting a MIG?  If you're just starting out, unless there is a specific reason for the MIG, I would recoment an OxyAceylene rig.  With the gas torch you can weld (even aluminum), but you can also braze, silver solder, hot bend metal, and loosen rusty nuts (hot wrench).  You can also cut, and it doesn't require electricy, so it's portable.  Just a thought......


----------



## DMS (Nov 20, 2011)

I just mention the thing about the gas because some people buy these small wire welders and try to weld with regular wire. It will still melt metal, but the results are not pretty. If you want to add gas later you can. You can switch back and forth between wire spools/tips easily as well.

Flux core works just fine, in fact in some cases I understand that it is better than MIG, though it is messier.

In any case, have fun win the new toys; I have only had my welded for a couple months, but I am already amazed at how usefull it is.

DMS


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like you'll have fun with that.  I don't know if I could be without the Oxy-Acet though, I really need to cut things once in a while.  I suppose everyone is using those new-fangled plasma cutters now.  I haven't seriously looked into them yet but I'm sure the time is coming.

Have fun.

-Ron


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 20, 2011)

Flux core wire is best for working outside, where wind makes it tough to keep the shielding gases around the puddle. I don't do much outside welding, but it's stick work when I do. MIG, with CO2 I use inside. Light work I do with Oxy-Fuel, just to stay in practice. Of course, cutting can be done a variety of ways, and I haven't gone to plasma yet. Too costly for the little fab work I do. 

The comment on flux wire is right, about the smoke, but I don't see it any worse that stick welding.


----------



## geotek (Nov 20, 2011)

I'll have to second Shawn on the automatic helmet.  The reason I mentioned the oxy gas rig was because I don't think I've used my MIG in 5 years.  I use my TIG almost every day.  I use the oxy rig about once a week.  Mostly for heating and silver soldering.  I use a plasma for most of the cutting.


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 20, 2011)

Well now you've heard about all the pros and con but not really any help. So maybe I can help a little, There should be a chart on the inside of the machine giving you a good starting point and I've always found that there pretty close. If theres know chart and know manual with one lets us know what size wire you are using and the thickness of the steel and we'll help.

Theres two ways to use the gun you can pull it or push it, I would suggest that you start out pushing it that should be easier for you. Next thing let the wire stick out a 1/4 to 3/8 inch past the tip. and get some nozzle dip to keep the splatter from messing up the tip and nozzle.

I used to work at Maxson in Ga. I welded for the engineers, But just for some good laughs I'd go watch people take a welding test with the mig. You know right way who knew and who didn't the ones that didn't would run the wire out about a ft so so then try to weld.
:lmao:

If theres anyway I can help just let me know.

Paul


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 20, 2011)

I remember learning to MIG. My only thing was I had to learn not to feed the gun down into the puddle, like it was a stick. Took only a couple of tries though. It's the easiest to learn for someone who has never welded before. I've even taught a couple of girls.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 21, 2011)

Just to add to all the good comments... I have a good MIG set (Hobart Handler 140). It will do everything in steel that I've asked of it. Plugs into 120 volts, so I can take it anywhere.

I have all the gas stuff, but I leave it set up with 0.035" fluxcore. When I have any welding to do, from a small bolt or bracket to a new steel fence, I just have to turn on the welding booth light and exhaust fan (if indoors), adjust and turn on the welder, slip on jacket, gloves and auto helmet (absolutely right - the best investment) and weld. Shutdown is just as easy. No gas to adjust and drain. Ready for next time.

When you start out, pick up a piece of 1/8" scrap steel. Not stainless or galvanized - especially not galvanized; really nasty fumes. Brace your torch hand, place the nozzle close to the steel and squeeze the trigger. Zig-zag the torch forward and watch as the arc undercuts the steel. This is the edge of the puddle. Keep moving forward about an inch, then release and look at your work. If you're anything like us, it will look terrible. I went way too fast on the first try - left little dots of weld all over the plate. Try again a bit slower. Soon you will see a bead of weld that will give you hope.

Practice lots. Burn lots of wire. Refine your technique. All before you try to weld anything that matters. It's worth the learning curve. One of the best skills I've ever learned.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 21, 2011)

Jerry Ekstrom said:


> Whyemier, congrats on the mig!:thumbzup: I know I sure like mine. I use flux cor and yes it's quite a bit messier but I spent my gas budget on argon for aluminum, as for oxy verses plasma try to heat a piece of steel in order to form an odd shape with plasma.
> 
> Jerry. :tiphat:



That's funny.  All my pieces seem to form into odd shapes, no matter what I work with. :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a plasma haven't used it in over a year maybe more. I use the fire hammer most of the time. One think for sure you can't weld and braze with one.:nono:

Paul


----------



## "Mike" (Nov 21, 2011)

Once you use MIG,  you'll find yourself using it a LOT.  I have MIG, OXY/ACETY, stick and have ACCESS to TIG but don't use it. Mig is just convenient and fast. Once you get used to it, you won't use much else except for heat and HIGH current usages.  OR for non ferrous metals/


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 22, 2011)

Here is a link to some informational materials for you ala Miller: http://www.millerwelds.com/resources/improving-your-skills/mig/  Lots of good stuff to browse through.

-Ron


----------

